# Mitsubishi iMiev at the wreckers



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Somebody could pick up a nice pack and lots of spare parts soon, most of the good bits are in the rear [motor, inverter, gearbox, charger, dc converter]

http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/323254/wellington-mayor-able-to-walk-away-after-serious-crash


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn - wrong Island!
I wouldn't be able to get it past the spousal approval system anyway (yet)


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there a ferry boat across the cook strait? 

You couldn't go wrong with the cells in that pack, Yuasa LEV50N. 

Don't miss out--you could upgrade your pack, hopefully won't have to upgrade the spouse...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got a Volt pack in the Device now so it doesn't need to be updated
I would love something like wrecked that Mitsi - but it would be for my next project in a couple of years


----------

